# UC RDWC system question



## grodude (Mar 18, 2015)

I had my handyman put together a 6-site rdwc system with 10 gallon totes. When we ran the system for a couple of days it did not seem to me that the water was circulating very well, especially considering I am using a 1000 gph inline pump. 

The return line was flowing back into the control bucket at a much faster rate and the water level in the buckets on either side was uneven. My handyman clamped down on the water pressure to make it even, but not it seems the water is not circulating well. I assume this is because the wholes connecting the totes together are not all at the same level (I realized this too late).

Should I buy new buckets and start over? Would this fix the issue? Could anything else be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2015)

oh i would certainly find a way round this without having to buy anything. the bends and curves in the pipes cause water to flow the easiest route and usually the last output in the line gets the most water out of it. btw your "handyman" seems not that handy :laugh: you can even things out in several ways, the hardest would be to place an adjustable valve on every output to even them out, but i didn't quite picture your system 100% and there's probably other ways to make this work. i hope this helps


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

Pictures would help. I'd love to say it can be fixed, but need to see what's been done in order to sort it.


----------



## grodude (Mar 19, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Pictures would help. I'd love to say it can be fixed, but need to see what's been done in order to sort it.



Wont have a pictures until saturday. A friend seems to think my issue is I am using 1" rubber tubing with 3/4" return


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 19, 2015)

YES... 1" is the smallest you want to do. I recommend 2" 

Some may say different, but after my experiences with 3/4", I wouldn't recommend  smaller than 1".


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 19, 2015)

PVC looks like it would be a best bet too. I did mine with rubber tubing. Next try I'm either getting larger rubber tubing, or doing PVC. Large flow lines allow for more unrestricted flow and also easier cleaning IMO.


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2015)

oh now i see wat u mean, the overflow is not returning water as quickly as wanted, try making a bend that goes straight down after it exits the bucket, this will create suction, it should solve your problems. i make overflow holes straight in the bottom floor of the bucket sticking vertical, with 3/4" the pump could never raise water above it by much because of the suction force


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 19, 2015)

grodude said:


> Wont have a pictures until saturday. A friend seems to think my issue is I am using 1" rubber tubing with 3/4" return


Affirmative. I would use at least 2" and would go 2 1/2" on your drain lines back to the main res. I'd think 3/4 would be fine on the inlets though.

This may be helpful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEeRVIyzUFQ


----------



## my my (Apr 2, 2015)

I use 1 inch return lines, and 3/4 feed lines.  I also make sure my buckets are higher then the res. so gravity is what helps the return to my res.
I also have ball valves on the feed lines to each bucket to adjust for even bucket levels.


----------



## grodude (Apr 2, 2015)

I assume it doesn't matter if I have different size air stone in each bucket?


----------

